# Memorial for Daisy



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

That was a beautiful tribute to a beautiful flower! You gave her a great life. Thank you for posting it. Again I am so sorry for you loss!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful, sweet Daisy. I am so sorry it was her time. Rest in peace Daisy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. That video is an amazing tribute to your Daisy! Please, please tell us her story...when you're ready. I really does help. She was a beautiful girl, I see so much love. Again, so very sorry.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Rest in peace Daisy. Run with all the other beautiful Golden's at the Bridge. Wait there patiently for your Daddy. When he comes, you will be together forever.

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how much it hurts. Pat


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to a sweet girl. Am so very sorry for your loss. From reading your post on the other thread, it is obvious that you gave that girl a wonderful life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your great loss of Daisy. It is beautiful tribute, your girl reminded me on my Buddy, even song is the one I related to Buddy. Thank you for sharing your love for Daisy and your pain of loss.
Run free sweet Daisy and give my Buddy kisses from his mom.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very sorry to hear your sad news. I know how painful it is too. RIP beautiful Daisy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DaisysDad*

DaisysDad

I am oh so very sorry to read about your Daisy, but I know how loved she was!
What a beautiful girl-she reminds me of my Smooch, who I'm sure has greeted her at the Rainbow Bridge.

What a beautiful memorial tribute to Daisy her video was-I cried, too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Daisy, she looks like a lovely girl and you did everything you could for her.

We know how difficult it is and how you must be feeling right now. We lost our beautiful girl Daisy also, aged 3 ten days ago (story on 'new member devastated' thread) and it is so difficult without her.

Both our Daisy's will be playing at the bridge together


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Daisy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she was a lovely girl. Looks like she had a great life with you and your family. Sending you all strength.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice video you made of Daisy. So very clear she was so very loved and a huge part of your lives. Thanks for posting and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your precious girl Daisy, she was so full of life. I'm so sorry for her passing.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful Daisy....sorry for your loss..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss. So many of us have been there.
Godspeed dear Daisy!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Daisy sweet dreams


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. That was a wonderful tribute you made. I know making a tribute to my lost golden really helped me focus on the great times we had together. I hope it had a similar effect on you.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

A beautiful memorial for a beautiful pup! I'm so sorry for your loss! Godspeed, Daisy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It's so tough because goldens are so human in their capacity to love.

You made a beautiful tribute.


----------

